# Woke up to these cuties... One didn't make it. :(



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

I went out to feed the goats early this morning, and heard the little noises... It was a set of triplets but when I found them, one was not alive. I wish I would have been there at delivery and maybe things would have been different but unfortunately I know these things happen. Not sure what went wrong.
We are very thankful for these two healthy cuties though! 
:kidred: (left) :kidblue: (right)


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations. They are so precious.
So sorry you lost one. That is always hard.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

AWWWW, Adorable babies. sorry you lost one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....congrats... :thumb:  

sorry about the loss...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are beautiful.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations... sorry about the 'one' but you're right.. it happens. They are very very cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute! CONGRATS! Sorry about the other lil one though


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I lost a triplet this year too.. a little doe  
Congrats on the cuties!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute!! Congrats!


----------

